# Zaleski hogs



## nanoreefer (Jul 12, 2006)

I was down in Zaleski state forest for fall turkey the past week and ran across a field that showed heavy signs of hog activity. We hunted the field one evening and the next morning without seeing anything. It was quite evident they were there the night in between though.
What is the best way to hunt hog in Zaleski? Do they stay out in the fields or do they head up into the woods?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The hogs down there are EXTREMELY skittish due to the super high population of coyotes down there. There was a group of people at Hocking Tech that would go "Howling" for them regularly. Those wild mutts were fearless and very plentiful!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

where is zaleshi state forest at?


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

Dont know any hog patterns but i wanna bag some hogs too. got guns and a bow and am ready to hunt but i'd like to know more or talk to someone who has experience or the interest or land. Vinton county is where there at according to odnr.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

A buddy of mine caught one last weekend in his Cage type hog trap in Vinton Cty. He has been trying for awhile.


----------

